# NW UK



## redxs

Hello guys

First time on here.

Fit lad in Liverpool/Manchester, looking for gay/bi/gay friendly fit blokes for mates and poss training partner.

Enjoy what's left of your Christmas holidays

Send us a message and will reply.

M


----------



## martin brown

Lol, so you don't like straight guys? That's a bit hetrophobic!


----------



## Virgo83

redxs said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First time on here.
> 
> Fit lad in Liverpool/Manchester, looking for gay/bi/gay friendly fit blokes for mates and poss training partner.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of your Christmas holidays
> 
> Send us a message and will reply.
> 
> M


 :lol: Straight to the point lol

Im not the man youre looking for but welcome amnyway  :thumbup1:


----------



## redxs

Hmmm I said gay friendly too bud! I'm an inclusive guy - not exclusive. Hows you mate


----------



## MT29

MUSCLE SPONSOR just give him a PM


----------



## redxs

whose muscle sponsor... and why do i need a post mortem?


----------



## Ser

Why is it that most English men think that England is 'the uk'?????

NW of ENGLAND you live pal....I don't even live as far up the UK as the NW and i'm in fookin Scotland!!!!

Welcome to uk-m


----------



## Ser

oh and post pics of you and your new training partner together when you find him.....


----------



## MT29

redxs said:


> whose muscle sponsor... and why do i need a post mortem?


There's a new member called MUSCLE SPONSOR and he's looking for someone like you, PM = Private message.

Peace


----------



## robisco11

pay me...i'll do anything


----------



## Rossco700

robisco11 said:


> pay me...i'll do anything


I seen that written somewhere...... was it a train station toilet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redxs

i have just found my partner and posted a picture as requested, he's on the left in orange. lol


----------



## robisco11

Rossco700 said:


> I seen that written somewhere...... was it a train station toilet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I get around


----------



## redxs

NW UK is catchy thou - don't ya think? it got your attention


----------



## Rossco700

redxs said:


> i have just found my partner and posted a picture as requested, he's on the left in orange. lol


Haha straight in with the banter, you'll fit in round here:thumbup1:

If its ginger's your into there's plenty to get yer claws into:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redxs

Re muscle sponsor Hmmm not sure I like the sound of bein sponsored, I prostitue myself enough with the day job without adding extra vice activites when I clock off.

Have put up a sensible photo of me now.

Any Liverpool based people lookin for a funny (ha ha) and good looking trainin partner?


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> i have just found my partner and posted a picture as requested, he's on the left in orange. lol


I'm too late, was some good looking lad...on his own, not in any compromising situation:cursing: Damn the slow blonde fekin woman that i am:cursing:



redxs said:


> NW UK is catchy thou - don't ya think? it got your attention


I'm female(translation-without cok) i nit pick....its my job! 



Rossco700 said:


> Haha straight in with the banter, you'll fit in round here:thumbup1:
> 
> If its ginger's your into there's plenty to get yer claws into:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Firstly i canthink of a few places he would fit:devil2:

Secondly......KEEP YER PAWS OFF THE GINGE'S! They are mines! You need to offer something worthwhile for me to be willing to share....


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> Re muscle sponsor Hmmm not sure I like the sound of bein sponsored, *I prostitue myself enough with the day job *without adding extra vice activites when I clock off.
> 
> Have put up a sensible photo of me now.
> 
> Any Liverpool based people lookin for a funny (ha ha) and good looking trainin partner?


I can't wait till you can pm I like you already(blondness has made me forget that you forgot that there is more than England in the UK...and that you forgot the best bit of the uk:whistling: )


----------



## redxs

I have changed pics... go look quick... and I haven't worked out how to PM yet lol


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Secondly......KEEP YER PAWS OFF THE GINGE'S! They are mines! You need to offer something worthwhile for me to be willing to share....


You know I've got plenty to offer MRS...... and hey put those legs away in your avi..... your giving me palpatations:whistling:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> I have changed pics... go look quick... and I haven't worked out how to PM yet lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yep, i deffo like you already

You can't pm, gotta be here a month and have 100 posts hun.....too many spammers. Wait it out, its a great site, not too serious, great for a good giggle but packed with serious info too:thumbup1: Perfect balance.


----------



## Ser

Rossco700 said:


> You know I've got plenty to offer MRS...... and hey put those legs away in your avi..... your giving me palpatations:whistling:


I got AWESOME new slutheels for xmas(from me MAM!!!!!) had to laugh, she handed me the prettiest wrapped gift and said "If they are too 'reserved' then you can change em" :lol: :lol: They will be appearing in an avi near you soon


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: yep, i deffo like you already
> 
> You can't pm, gotta be here a month and have 100 posts hun.....too many spammers. Wait it out, its a great site, not too serious, great for a good giggle but packed with serious info too:thumbup1: Perfect balance.


will there be any recipe ideas thou?


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> I got AWESOME new slutheels for xmas(from me MAM!!!!!) had to laugh, she handed me the prettiest wrapped gift and said "If they are too 'reserved' then you can change em" :lol: :lol: They will be appearing in an avi near you soon


Aw ain't your mum the best, she really is good to us guys buying them for you...... i'll look forward to more palpatations then:whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First time on here.
> 
> Fit lad in Liverpool/Manchester, looking for gay/bi/gay friendly fit blokes for mates and poss training partner.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of your Christmas holidays
> 
> Send us a message and will reply.
> 
> M


when did this become a dating site...................... :ban:


----------



## redxs

But seriously though, I am making the change from circut training addict to gym as I want to be built like a **** brick house by mid Feb 2010. Anyone local who can help (not sponsorship and all it entails).

Anyone got any exciting plans next few days


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> when did this become a dating site...................... :ban:


I don't know, when did it Cilla?


----------



## Críostóir

Well our kid - surprise surprise Its blind date!!


----------



## Ser

ooohhhh L O A D S!!!!! got your pink apron on? nice wee pink oven gloves? 

there is EVERYTHING from sexual health info to something to make you giggle when you need it, plumbing probs to how to clean ink out of clothing....recipes are everywhere, feel free to check out my chicken nuggets(i can vouch they are yummy) Check out ElfinTan's posts....her recipes are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Are you into Giraffes mate? Gerry has a 27 inch plonker, he will pound you hard.


----------



## Ser

Rossco700 said:


> Aw ain't your mum the best, she really is good to us guys buying them for you...... i'll look forward to more palpatations then:whistling:


She finally accepted that quoting the bible wasn't taking away my sluttiness Its only been 15 years:lol:


----------



## Virgo83

redxs said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First time on here.
> 
> Fit lad in Liverpool/Manchester, looking for gay/bi/gay friendly fit blokes for mates and poss training partner.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of your Christmas holidays
> 
> Send us a message and will reply.
> 
> M


 Just read another post from you and is it true that youre in the police?

Its all making sense now:lol:


----------



## redxs

Erm yes - but I don't do traffic


----------



## Críostóir

:thumb:


----------



## redxs

lol call the copz... a song is bein killed on that clip by a middleaged ginger scouse woman... i can't believe i was made to watch that as a kid growing up,,, and blind date too lol


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> Erm yes - but I don't do traffic


UNIFORM PIC!!!! NOW or i'll tell a mod you were harrassing me and have you banned:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

MT29 said:


> MUSCLE SPONSOR just give him a PM


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaha go on he'll say yes


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> UNIFORM PIC!!!! NOW or i'll tell a mod you were harrassing me and have you banned:lol:


if itz one thing i've learnt in my (brief) lifetime itz never to give in to blackmailerz lol

where is your facepic?????????????


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaha go on he'll say yes


nah he scares me. do u need extra cash though?


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> if itz one thing i've learnt in my (brief) lifetime itz never to give in to blackmailerz lol
> 
> where is your facepic?????????????


ROFL is her profile pic not enough for you man!! :lol:


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> ROFL is her profile pic not enough for you man!! :lol:


just curious why she is concealing her face... i think it's because we know each other, she may have been my Sunday school teacher or somethin


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> just curious why she is concealing her face... i think it's because we know each other, she may have been my Sunday school teacher or somethin


if so I think you need to go to confession!


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> if itz one thing i've learnt in my (brief) lifetime itz never to give in to blackmailerz lol
> 
> where is your facepic?????????????


My face is in the adult lounge, but you can't get in there until you been here for 3 months.....will find one and upload to my profile asap I'm trying to find one that is postable in this section(not an adult section....hubby editing one for me....)


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> just curious why she is concealing her face... i think it's because we know each other, she may have been my Sunday school teacher or somethin


Sunday school:lol: YOU my love, have alot to learn......I'm Mrs Wee......my heels are longer than my skirts and i make whores look like virgins:lol:


----------



## Ser

Bri's handy work on the photo editing:lol: MODS: ban him no me:innocent: Am willing to pay(sexual, not monetary)


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri's handy work on the photo editing:lol: MODS: ban him no me:innocent: Am willing to pay(sexual, not monetary)


OMG wat a photo :cool2:


----------



## weeman

i think that pic is two things,a work of art,you would never guess what could be going on,and two,that i do indeed have a black willy:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> Sunday school:lol: YOU my love, have alot to learn......I'm Mrs Wee......my heels are longer than my skirts and i make whores look like virgins:lol:


sorry, my mistake, maybe it's The Hoist in London I know you from and not Sunday skool hehe


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri's handy work on the photo editing:lol: MODS: ban him no me:innocent: Am willing to pay(sexual, not monetary)


nice seductive eyes


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri's handy work on the photo editing:lol: MODS: ban him no me:innocent: Am willing to pay(sexual, not monetary)


CHAMPIONIES!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

reps for pics on the general forum!!! :thumb:


----------



## MillionG

Reps ms wee, just for that photo.

And reps weeman for the artistic element.


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> nice seductive eyes


AHEM...FEMALE eyes....do i detect a touch of bi? :lol:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> AHEM...FEMALE eyes....do i detect a touch of bi? :lol:


well i have been there before

but itz all personality with me (not) sxy bod does it always


----------



## redxs

i have to go to bed now

i am up early in the morning making the country a safer place

i wish i could invite ya all round to y place thou now for a drink (well the attractive ones)


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> i think that pic is two things,a work of art,*you would never guess what could be going on*,and two,that i do indeed have a black willy:lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope - you would never ever know :whistling:  :whistling: in fact I would happily show that to my gran ...............not


----------



## Rossco700

redxs said:


> i have to go to bed now
> 
> i am up early in the morning making the country a safer place
> 
> i wish i could invite ya all round to y place thou now for a drink (well the attractive ones)


Wot about the ugly b*stards:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Found a better one

Night night, sweet dreams x


----------



## WRT

redxs I want to bum you:lol:


----------



## WRT

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri's handy work on the photo editing:lol: MODS: ban him no me:innocent: Am willing to pay(sexual, not monetary)


Does Brian have balls in that pic?? :thumb:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Found a better one
> 
> Night night, sweet dreams x


 :whistling: :whistling::whistling:SMOKIN:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Nope - you would never ever know :whistling:  :whistling: in fact I would happily show that to my gran ...............not


she was trying to change Sky channel you filthy woman!!! honestly,your mind is in the gutter these days:lol:



WRT said:


> Does Brian have balls in that pic?? :thumb:


erm if that was a cock n balls behind that blacked out bit then no,it was just a stretching of sack skin.

Allegadly.

If it was a cock n balls.

which its not.

its a sky remote:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> *well i have been there before*
> 
> but itz all personality with me (not) sxy bod does it always


pics or it didn't happen:lol:

Well thats me fooked, i got no personality at all......right grey coloured victor meldrew type i am:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

WRT said:


> Does Brian have balls in that pic?? :thumb:


Like wee peas


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Like wee peas


cheers babe:thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

nae bother babe:wub:


----------



## redxs

WRT said:


> redxs I want to bum you:lol:


we may be able to arange it lol mrs wee can you vouch for this guy?


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> she was trying to change Sky channel you filthy woman!!! honestly,your mind is in the gutter these days:lol:


Aye you and your Sky remote - hardy little thing isn't it


----------



## redxs

Rossco700 said:


> Wot about the ugly b*stards:lol: :lol: :lol:


bring ale and you can come too, i don't discriminate (much)


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Aye you and your Sky remote - hardy little thing isn't it


He's a trooper,has more scars than Rambo too:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> we may be able to arange it lol mrs wee can you vouch for this guy?


If i can bring the camcorder i can vouch for anyone:innocent:


----------



## Ser

and i got a nice strap-on...and there is plenty here can vouch for me:devil2:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> He's a trooper,has more scars than Rambo too:lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll bet - virgin are the best bet you see - who wouldn't want virgin service on their remote :whistling:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> If i can bring the camcorder i can vouch for anyone:innocent:


you know my view on blackmailerz, ditch the cam... or maybe i could wear a mask lie Zorro... oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> I'll bet - virgin are the best bet you see - who wouldn't want virgin service on their remote :whistling:


hmmmmm a virgin,now thats a box i havent ticked yet.

/weeman goes off and creates a new 'to do' list :lol:


----------



## Ser

oh no! Its not to blackmail you!!!!! Its for my own [email protected]!!!!! You will understand if you stick around-i'm Mrs Wee, not some kiss and tell deceiving mofo.

Camcorder or no vouching for anyone:lol:


----------



## redxs

WRT - can u show face pic ta


----------



## Ser

He looks like Sylar from heroes mixed with spock....very HOT indeed! Gets my juices going!!!! Which reminds me.....Tom aren't we due some photowhoring soon?


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> WRT - can u show face pic ta


You little stalker you; thought you said you had to go to bed :whistling: Wheres your photos anyway Mrs weeman has gracefully put up hers - your turn bad boy


----------



## redxs

I HAVE ADDED AN ALBUM OF PHOTOS... CAN YOU SEE THEM?

AND WHERE R YOUR PICS CALL OF THE WILD?


----------



## Ser

Callofthewild said:


> You little stalker you; thought you said you had to go to bed :whistling: Wheres your photos anyway Mrs weeman has gracefully put up hers - your turn bad boy


Duley noted that you requested pics....but post none of you:whistling:

Red...keep stalking.....i'm getting UBER horny at all this manlove:thumb:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> I HAVE ADDED AN ALBUM OF PHOTOS... CAN YOU SEE THEM?
> 
> AND WHERE R YOUR PICS CALL OF THE WILD?


Nope, can't see babes:thumbdown:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> Nope, can't see babes:thumbdown:


added u to contacts, try now


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> Nope, can't see babes:thumbdown:


Mine are on my profile in my photo album - im sure you've already seen them :laugh: Where are yours sheepish

And btw you cant add contacts or friends until you've been here for a month.


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> added u to contacts, try now


YEP!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: I'm not going to tell you what the uniformed one did for me:whistling: :devil2: Everytime i had had sex with a policeman it has been GREAT sex........statistically(in MY statical experience) you are a great [email protected], to have a willy!



Callofthewild said:


> Mine are on my profile in my photo album - im sure you've already seen them :laugh: Where are yours sheepish
> 
> And btw you cant add contacts or friends until you've been here for a month.


I'm off to look.......Soooooooo are you up for joining this thing that WRT and Red have got going? :whistling: :thumb:

Mines are all too adult orientated to post on my profile.....i'd get banned! I will rep you a link to find a place where they are be posted


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> YEP!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: I'm not going to tell you what the uniformed one did for me:whistling: :devil2: Everytime i had had sex with a policeman it has been GREAT sex........statistically(in MY statical experience) you are a great [email protected], to have a willy!
> 
> I'm off to look.......Soooooooo are you up for joining this thing that WRT and Red have got going? :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> Mines are all too adult orientated to post on my profile.....i'd get banned! I will rep you a link to find a place where they are be posted


Careful folks we are on the grounds of the adults lounge here; this talk is gettin awfully sexy!! Where is this gathering are we going to meet and metet and compare notes on our workout routines.... :beer:


----------



## Ser

My oh my! you are cute too:thumbup1:

A naughty policeman, a Sylar/Spock-a-like and you would probably make the top of the [email protected] for quite a while!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> My oh my! you are cute too:thumbup1:
> 
> A naughty policeman, a Sylar/Spock-a-like and you would probably make the top of the [email protected] for quite a while!!!!!!! :thumb:


well thank you mrs weeman


----------



## redxs

lol catch u tomorrow folks x sweet dreamz mre wee


----------



## Ser

night night sweetie x


----------



## WRT

redxs said:


> WRT - can u show face pic ta


I'm better looking than you, that's all that matters:lol:


----------



## redxs

WRT said:


> I'm better looking than you, that's all that matters:lol:


lol u would say that

when are you arounf dor a chat mate

hello peeps


----------



## Críostóir

Our favourite red head is back - have you a new photo for mrs wee


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> Our favourite red head is back - have you a new photo for mrs wee


i have dark blond hair lol, no new pics, just in from work, 0800 to 2000, am tired


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> i have dark blond hair lol, no new pics, just in from work, 0800 to 2000, am tired


Ah right so . Think of the money ! So your not up for entertaining us all again tonite?


----------



## redxs

hmmm not if itz at m expense!

erm i am keepin an eye on things, will update periodicaly

and on standby


----------



## robisco11

redxs said:


> hmmm not if itz at m expense!
> 
> erm i am keepin an eye on things, will update periodicaly
> 
> and on standby


ready for me yet?


----------



## redxs

robisco11 said:


> ready for me yet?


yup i am ready for you. what you goin do thou - i wanna be like a coiled spring ready to jump into action


----------



## robisco11

redxs said:


> yup i am ready for you. what you goin do thou - i wanna be like a coiled spring ready to jump into action


im not sure you are ready tbh....


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> yup i am ready for you. what you goin do thou - i wanna be like a coiled spring ready to jump into action


You sound like a rusty matress


----------



## robisco11

Callofthewild said:


> You sound like a rusty matress


dont mention the matress just yet


----------



## redxs

robisco11 said:


> im not sure you are ready tbh....


well i a only quite new to all this


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> hmmm not if itz at m expense!
> 
> erm i am keepin an eye on things, will update periodicaly
> 
> and on standby


Here at uk-m we all laugh at our own expense...and at everyone else's expense, its always done in good nature though....relax and giggle at yourself and others!


----------



## robisco11

Mrs Weeman said:


> Here at uk-m we all laugh at our own expense...and at everyone else's expense, its always done in good nature though....relax and giggle at yourself and others!


true....i often find people laughing at me....cant think why though


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> well i a only quite new to all this


Well how can we help you settle in . . . Ha ha ha


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> Here at uk-m we all laugh at our own expense...and at everyone else's expense, its always done in good nature though....relax and giggle at yourself and others!


but i only laugh at other people less fortunte than me

am knackered... one more day in work and am off then till the new year... and i can drink!

howz u wee woman


----------



## Ser

robisco11 said:


> true....i often find people laughing at me....cant think why though


WITH you dear, not at....well thats what i keep telling myself anyway:lol:


----------



## Críostóir

robisco11 said:


> dont mention the matress just yet


A ha ha ha well Im on my matress right now playin my XBox !


----------



## robisco11

Mrs Weeman said:


> *WITH you dear*, not at....well thats what i keep telling myself anyway:lol:


my new fav memeber :thumb:



Callofthewild said:


> A ha ha ha well Im on my matress right now playin my XBox !


oh god...thats going to get him real excited...nice one!


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> but i only laugh at other people less fortunte than me
> 
> am knackered... one more day in work and am off then till the new year... and i can drink!
> 
> *howz u wee woman*


I can't tell you......you are a policeman ffs! but it feels gooooooood:whistling:


----------



## Ser

Callofthewild said:


> A ha ha ha well Im on my matress right now playin my XBox !


I'm playing with my box too:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm playing with my box too:lol: :lol: :lol:


O la la . . . What about you Rob and Red you playin on our XBox too ! Hahaha


----------



## redxs

who has been to gym today


----------



## robisco11

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm playing with my box too:lol: :lol: :lol:





Callofthewild said:


> O la la . . . What about you Rob and Red you playin on our XBox too ! Hahaha


yes please. Can i play with your box?


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> O la la . . . What about you Rob and Red you playin on our XBox too ! Hahaha


i am too young n not yet ready to be playing with Rob, apparently


----------



## robisco11

redxs said:


> i am too young n not yet ready to be playing with Rob, apparently


haha hw old are you? I'll bet im the youngest about...


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm playing with my box too:lol: :lol: :lol:


...i believe you....thousands *would*n't... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> who has been to gym today


GYM? Why would i go to the gym? :confused1: 



Pelayo said:


> ...i believe you....thousands *would*n't... :lol: :lol:


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

:whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

Your never too OLD red! Na on gym for me today was at work and gym was closed stupid student gym  but reopens tomoro so ready for a 2 hour weigts session with a steaming session of cardio after! Whos XBox you want to play on Rob ! Ahahaha


----------



## robisco11

Callofthewild said:


> Your never too OLD red! Na on gym for me today was at work and gym was closed stupid student gym  but reopens tomoro so ready for a 2 hour weigts session with a steaming session of cardio after!* Whos XBox you want to play on Rob* ! Ahahaha


Mrs Weemans...


----------



## Tommy10

robisco11 said:


> Mrs Weemans...


ha ha....tell the truth.... :whistling:


----------



## redxs

what do you work as and what do you study

mrs w - to work those (other) muscles of yours


----------



## Ser

after checking your age.....yes, come play with my box, play with it allllll night long


----------



## robisco11

who was that aimed at...*cought me cough*...?


----------



## Tommy10

robisco11 said:


> who was that aimed at...*cought me cough*...?


 :whistling:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> what do you work as and what do you study
> 
> mrs w - to work those (other) muscles of yours


Heels...very high heels...and lots n lots of physical activity:whistling:

i keep Bri under the thumb....i got the strongest thumbs on this board:lol:


----------



## robisco11

It's a hard life being so young AND so good looking...


----------



## Ser

Yeah Rob.....as long as you are 20+ :devil2:


----------



## Críostóir

I work at Next woo hoo! Im at uni studyin as a Physician Assistant.


----------



## Ser

I'm a zoo keeper....i got two kids:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yeah Rob.....as long as you are 20+ :devil2:


GET IN :thumbup1:


----------



## redxs

wotz a phys assistant?


----------



## Críostóir

robisco11 said:


> It's a hard life being so young AND so good looking...


Pmsl so you spend a lot of time at the hairdressers and putting on your make up . . . Yea?


----------



## robisco11

me...im a student...a linguist in fact


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm a zoo keeper....i got two kids:laugh:


yeah we know about mr wee, who is the other kid?


----------



## robisco11

Callofthewild said:


> Pmsl so you spend a lot of time at the hairdressers and putting on your make up . . . Yea?


far more time doing those things than I would care to admit to on an open board


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> wotz a phys assistant?


Google it ! Its new to the Uk but well established in america


----------



## redxs

wot ua student of? life?

i think mrs wee can help u with your coursework if thats the case


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> Google it ! Its new to the Uk but well established in america


i have googled it. if i ws u though, i'd be an astronaut


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> i have googled it. if i ws u though, i'd be an astronaut


Ha ha ha . . . Why ? Your not me of you go space man!


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> Ha ha ha . . . Why ? Your not me of you go space man!


i believe being an astronaut is out of this world


----------



## Críostóir

And so are you ! Heavenly sent . . . Ha ha ha


----------



## redxs

how r u with sick people? i used to be a nurse, ot bored with it after few years, wasn't too fussy on ill people too


----------



## Ser

There isn't enough money on earth to make me become a nurse. Get it in the ear from everyone, the docs, the consultants, the sugeons, the patients, the patients families etc...fek that for a game of soldiers!

So you thought you would leave nursing....and went to the police???? That makes NO sense at all:blink: :lol:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> There isn't enough money on earth to make me become a nurse. Get it in the ear from everyone, the docs, the consultants, the sugeons, the patients, the patients families etc...fek that for a game of soldiers!
> 
> So you thought you would leave nursing....and went to the police???? That makes NO sense at all:blink: :lol:


i wasn't an ordinary nurse othing bout me is ordinary

was a psychiatric nusre, worked in a high securty mental hospital

wasn't a vocation for me, just somethn i did at uni. loved it at the time. 'charcter building' i would describe it as hehe


----------



## Ser

:blink: so the move to the police WAS a less dramatic vocation? :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> how r u with sick people? i used to be a nurse, ot bored with it after few years, wasn't too fussy on ill people too


A physician assistant is nothing like a nurse red - if Im sick can you nurse me better :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> i wasn't an ordinary nurse othing bout me is ordinary
> 
> was a psychiatric nusre, worked in a high securty mental hospital
> 
> wasn't a vocation for me, just somethn i did at uni. loved it at the time. 'charcter building' i would describe it as hehe


I was going to ask you if you were in psyciatry - but you beat me to it :lol:


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> A physician assistant is nothing like a nurse red - if Im sick can you nurse me better :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


no. sick people r malingerers. i will beat it out of u thou


----------



## Ser

i do like to be beaten :devil2:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> i do like to be beaten :devil2:


and restrained? i know all the moves. and grappling ;-)


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> and restrained? i know all the moves. and grappling ;-)


o la la saucy!! Can I bring a camera this time :thumbup1:


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> o la la saucy!! Can I bring a camera this time :thumbup1:


lady wee remind him of my views on blackmail material


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> lady wee remind him of my views on blackmail material


I think I need reminding from you; peronsonally :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redxs

have u guys ever met up? u all seem an ok crew


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> and restrained? i know all the moves. and grappling ;-)


 :wub: but its a two way sword....can you take it? I'm only small and not very strong...... :whistling:



redxs said:


> lady wee remind him of my views on blackmail material


Hahahaa when you see my pics you will know why i laugh at the blackmail thing......luckily uk-m'ers are trustworthy, so we demand saucy pics



Callofthewild said:


> I think I need reminding from you; peronsonally :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can i come too? :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> have u guys ever met up? u all seem an ok crew


We're ICE COOL baby!! We've only met up via web cam.......... NOT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> have u guys ever met up? u all seem an ok crew


not all at the same time, but you do run into people at shows etc. Have met a few from this site, all awesome people:thumbup1:


----------



## redxs

lady wee introduce me to some gay/bi bodybuilders please


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> lady wee introduce me to some gay/bi bodybuilders please


It'll cost you a 'ringside' seat:whistling:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> It'll cost you a 'ringside' seat:whistling:


jesus. i'll get u a couple of bottles of cava. all the women in work with kidz are addicted to the stuff


----------



## Ser

no CAVA for me ya big gay! I'm spirits and rec's alllll the way!


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> no CAVA for me ya big gay! I'm spirits and rec's alllll the way!


well my second guess at your fav drink would have been half a milk stout, an bet you got ya own table in the snug at the local pub

whats rec's?


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> It'll cost you a 'ringside' seat:whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> well my second guess at your fav drink would have been half a milk stout, an bet you got ya own table in the snug at the local pub
> 
> whats rec's?


my guess would be a J.D. and coke!


----------



## redxs

redxs said:


> well my second guess at your fav drink would have been half a milk stout, an bet you got ya own table in the snug at the local pub
> 
> whats rec's?


is rec's recreational drugs?


----------



## Tommy10

redxs said:


> is rec's *recreational drugs*?


 :whistling: ...only on days ending with Y....


----------



## Ser

Spiced rum...and coc...i mean coke

No local for me...not my scene, too many clothes!


----------



## Ser

Pelayo said:


> :whistling: ...only on days ending with Y....


:laugh::laugh:reps


----------



## redxs

u a face pic pelayo


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> u a face pic pelayo


fukkin hell......your almost as bad as me:lol:

Randy wee fooker!:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

redxs said:


> u a face pic pelayo


in my album.....i think..


----------



## Ser

Where is the pic of you and me together Thomas?


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> fukkin hell......your almost as bad as me:lol:
> 
> Randy wee fooker!:laugh:


and I thought I was randy... and then I met you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Callofthewild said:


> and I thought I was randy... and then I met you :lol: :lol:


i resemble that comment:laugh:

Gotta be good at something....and thats my 'talent' :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> Where is the pic of you and me together Thomas?


hmmmm....goes to search......


----------



## redxs

hey its there

when is the next bb event u gguys all met at... i will book annual leave in work in the mornin lol


----------



## Ser

You have to post it, Bri will have me sectioned if i posted a clothed pic


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> You have to post it, Bri will have me sectioned if i posted a clothed pic


no point gettin u sectioned... u r a lost cause... wouldn't have u anyother way x


----------



## Jem

You can meet him at the Brits Finals eh ser, making sure Bri remembers the sky remote xx


----------



## redxs

hilly said:


> see now the board is turning into a pickup place. I did mention this in the other thread i dont think its good for the board.


if u read on u will see i have tried to make srious attempts at locatin a trainin bud, am movin from circut trainin to gym... it's the others who r a distracting influence


----------



## Ser

Err, the Scottish shows? Season starts on 24 April this year. there is the NABBA Scotland, The UKBFF Scottish in Paisley, the sk classic is cancelled this year due to the hall being refurb'd. Then there is the NABBA Britain in Southport either the last week of may or the first week of june, the NABBA universe in southport towards the end of October, or the UKBFF British final in Nottingham at the end of the year. Loads of local English shows year round (i think) But i only really know about the Scottish ones and the finals.....We are guarenteed babysitters so see it as party weekends:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> You have to post it, Bri will have me sectioned if i posted a clothed pic


get ready for the nuthouse.... :lol: :lol:...cant find the OTHER one... :whistling:


----------



## redxs

Hola Jem - dont think i have said hello to you yet. where in uk are ya


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> if u read on u will see i have tried to make srious attempts at locatin a trainin bud, am movin from circut trainin to gym... it's the others who r a distracting influence


Ah sorry about that PC Plod! Shame you live so far away otherwise you could be mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> no point gettin u sectioned... u r a lost cause... wouldn't have u anyother way x


Tbf, a clothed pic is a step too far.....problem is if they got me in there they would NEVER EVER let me back out again-public safety or some sh!t:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> Err, the Scottish shows? Season starts on 24 April this year. there is the NABBA Scotland, The UKBFF Scottish in Paisley, the sk classic is cancelled this year due to the hall being refurb'd. Then there is the NABBA Britain in Southport either the last week of may or the first week of june, the NABBA universe in southport towards the end of October, or the UKBFF British final in Nottingham at the end of the year. Loads of local English shows year round (i think) But i only really know about the Scottish ones and the finals.....We are guarenteed babysitters so see it as party weekends:lol:


you and bri togethor at last... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...biscuit anyone..:laugh:


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> Err, the Scottish shows? Season starts on 24 April this year. there is the NABBA Scotland, The UKBFF Scottish in Paisley, the sk classic is cancelled this year due to the hall being refurb'd. Then there is the NABBA Britain in Southport either the last week of may or the first week of june, the NABBA universe in southport towards the end of October, or the UKBFF British final in Nottingham at the end of the year. Loads of local English shows year round (i think) But i only really know about the Scottish ones and the finals.....We are guarenteed babysitters so see it as party weekends:lol:


southport show is down the road from me. be cool to hool up with u guys. won't be competing thou lol

lady wee - u be @ southport?


----------



## Ser

Pelayo said:


> get ready for the nuthouse.... :lol: :lol:...cant find the OTHER one... :whistling:


i look deranged in that pic!!!!!


----------



## redxs

Mrs Weeman said:


> Tbf, a clothed pic is a step too far.....problem is if they got me in there they would NEVER EVER let me back out again-public safety or some sh!t:laugh:


outraging public decency is the technical term, me thinks


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> i look deranged in that pic!!!!!


i had to crop it...my t.its were hingin oot like Juddy Finnagins... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Pelayo said:


> you and bri togethor at last... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...biscuit anyone..:laugh:


 :whistling: :thumb: :devil2:



redxs said:


> southport show is down the road from me. be cool to hool up with u guys. won't be competing thou lol
> 
> lady wee - u be @ southport?


We will be now!!!!!  Yes, we will be at the British(nabba) Held at the floral theatre on the promenade, expect me to ply you with ALOT of alcohol, take a few days off or face the hangover/cumdown from hell whilst looking at your workmates:laugh: You wouldn't be the first to think they could face it:whistling::laugh:


----------



## R84

Pelayo said:


> i had to crop it...my t.its were hingin oot like Juddy Finnagins... :lol: :lol:


I didn't see any side boob action:confused1:


----------



## Ser

Pelayo said:


> i had to crop it...my t.its were hingin oot like Juddy Finnagins... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That DID make me giggle. If only i had t!ts tae hing oot, good thing i got good nips then eh:thumbup1::laugh:


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> outraging public decency is the technical term, me thinks


I'm quite lucky, the public just kind of accepted that i am me.......kinda like the village idiot, the village [email protected]:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

R84 said:


> I didn't see any side boob action:confused1:


trust me...i kept pushin them in between sips of my coke from Mrs Weeman

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That DID make me giggle. If only i had t!ts tae hing oot, good thing i got good nips then eh:thumbup1::laugh:


no...the memorable part of the day was the bus load of teenagers staring at ur t-shirt...sorry skirt on the bus.....and the men in the pubs faces when we walked in.... :thumb: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm quite lucky, the public just kind of accepted that i am me.......kinda like the village idiot, the village [email protected]:laugh:


...see above post... :lol: :lol: :lol: .....TWINS:thumb:


----------



## Ser

Pelayo said:


> trust me...i kept pushin them in between sips of my coke from Mrs Weeman
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no...the memorable part of the day was the bus load of teenagers staring at ur t-shirt...sorry skirt on the bus.....and the men in the pubs faces when we walked in.... :thumb: :whistling: :whistling:


CLASS, i know!:laugh: The pub guys were funny:laugh:


----------



## redxs

off to bed, good night people, sweet dreams


----------



## Ser

Red, check your reps(click on user cp)


----------



## Ser

night night sweetie, sweet dreams x


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> off to bed, good night people, sweet dreams


translates into = off to spank the monkey :bounce:


----------



## Ser

Callofthewild said:


> translates into = off to spank the monkey :bounce:


Pics or vid please:thumbup1:


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> Hello guys
> 
> First time on here.
> 
> Fit lad in Liverpool/Manchester, looking for gay/bi/gay friendly fit blokes for mates and poss training partner.
> 
> Enjoy what's left of your Christmas holidays
> 
> Send us a message and will reply.
> 
> M


 All right fella, where abouts you train?


----------



## redxs

Diesel Power said:


> All right fella, where abouts you train?


Liverpool 1 gym. you?


----------



## Críostóir

redxs said:


> Liverpool 1 gym. you?


You mean you actually work out... Your photos dont do you justice :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Callofthewild said:


> You mean you actually work out... Your photos dont do you justice :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...cheeky fooker....but funny.....


----------



## Críostóir

awwww I was only playin with our new friend P.C. Mike but didn't bite back !


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> You mean you actually work out... Your photos dont do you justice :lol: :lol:


pah


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> awwww I was only playin with our new friend P.C. Mike but didn't bite back !


pah pah lol


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> awwww I was only playin with our new friend P.C. Mike but didn't bite back !


i aint a bleedin fish

wot u guyz p to toniht?


----------



## Críostóir

been at the gym today!! woo hoo the first time in 6 days and I needed after scoffin my face after xmas  Spent 2 hours there and Im feeling it now my shoulders all sore... Im just here now mixing up my evenin dose of protein shake and oats yum yum. Oh yea I uploaded some new phtos to my album detailing my progress thus far at the gym on the stronglifts 5x5 program - check them bad boys out! What program you followin at the gym??


----------



## redxs

evenin all, who is about


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> Liverpool 1 gym.


Any good? What work do you do?


----------



## redxs

Diesel Power said:


> Any good? What work do you do?


yeah its a good gym. brand new. clean and that. all glass windows looking out over albert dock which prob makes it best view of any gym in uk.... great for givin u motivation.

i not on any programmes at minute.... am looin for someone to take me under their wing lol

and you?


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> yeah its a good gym. brand new. clean and that. all glass windows looking out over albert dock which prob makes it best view of any gym in uk.... great for givin u motivation.
> 
> i not on any programmes at minute.... am looin for someone to take me under their wing lol
> 
> and you?


**** sorry fella, meant for a job? I'm a builder by trade, worked the dorrs for a couple of years but gave it a couple of months ago but if money don't improve will start up again. Albert Dock, what a view, was a memeber of Esporta a while back which over looked Salford Quays and man what a view (the women weren't bad wither) but was a bit poncy for me. Am a memeber of Olympic Gym and Flex n Tone at the moment.


----------



## Diesel Power

Diesel Power said:


> **** sorry fella, meant for a job? I'm a builder by trade, worked the dorrs for a couple of years but gave it a couple of months ago but if money don't improve will start up again. Albert Dock, what a view, was a memeber of Esporta a while back which over looked Salford Quays and man what a view (the women weren't bad wither) but was a bit poncy for me. Am a memeber of Olympic Gym and Flex n Tone at the moment.


Jesus do need to learn to type


----------



## redxs

Diesel Power said:


> Jesus do need to learn to type


ahhh am police mate, where did u do doors?


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> ahhh am police mate, where did u do doors?


I meant I need to learn to type, looking back through some old posts and a 4 year old could type better than me! How long you been in the force mate?


----------



## redxs

Diesel Power said:


> I meant I need to learn to type, looking back through some old posts and a 4 year old could type better than me! How long you been in the force mate?


6 years, was a psychiatric nurse before


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> 6 years, was a psychiatric nurse before


You just a PC then? What u looking to do in GYM, bulk up, tone up, power lifting?


----------



## redxs

Diesel Power said:


> You just a PC then? What u looking to do in GYM, bulk up, tone up, power lifting?


bulk up initally. but keeping options open and see what suits


----------



## redxs

who is about


----------



## Críostóir

What out Beadles about


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> What out Beadles about


oh my gawdddddddddddddddddddd that was poor lol


----------



## Diesel Power

redxs said:


> *bulk up initally*. but keeping options open and see what suits


Hows it going?


----------



## Críostóir

and hows the gym ...


----------



## redxs

Callofthewild said:


> and hows the gym ...


HELLO MY FRIENDS....................


----------



## Críostóir

well if it isn't red back from the dead!!


----------



## Ser

Welcome back hun..... 

Bout time!


----------



## redxs

been fighting crime in liverpool

you keeping up the good work mrs W?

i am in prague mid Feb if anyone wants to join me for beer and gym session


----------



## Ser

:crying: i don't fly.......

Any pics of said crime fighting? 

As for keeping up the filth...could do with a hand........any takers? :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir

Mrs Weeman said:


> :crying: i don't fly.......
> 
> Any pics of said crime fighting?
> 
> As for keeping up the filth...could do with a hand........any takers? :whistling:


Only if I can wear 



 :rockon:


----------



## Ser

Jeans AND the dog collar and we have a deal!

Can i hurt you? just a wee bit? please?


----------



## Críostóir

Deal , as long as you dont hurt my shoulder! :tongue:


----------



## redxs

... omg... you are encouragable.. but the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## redxs

redxs said:


> ... omg... you are encouragable.. but the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


that was 4 u mrs W


----------



## Críostóir

I feel neglected


----------



## Ser

redxs said:


> that was 4 u mrs W


awww:wub: Do did you pummel your truncheon into someone(s) during your crime fighting spree?



Callofthewild said:


> I feel neglected


I have just pulled your jeans off with my teeth and you feel neglected? :crying: i'm hurt....now you are gonna PAY

/out with the paddle me thinks:devil2:


----------

